# Columbus BMX ?



## -Zoran- (17. Juli 2003)

Kennt jemand die Marke (?) Columbus???
Mein freund hat davon  ein BMX.
Freue mich über antworten!

Beste Grüße Jannis


----------



## kater (19. Juli 2003)

Nein.

. o O ( So eine dämliche Frage hab ich selten gelesen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (19. Juli 2003)

.oO(kennt nur Columbus als rohrsatz hersteller)


----------



## -Zoran- (19. Juli 2003)

wieso dämliche frage?
Ich habe nur (im Auftrag von meinem freund)
nach dieser marke gefragt weil er sein columbus BMX verkaufen will und nicht weiß wieviel es wertist!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (20. Juli 2003)

Ach ihr seid allesamt BANAUSEN ! 

Columbus Rules! 

Da hab ich euch mal eins rausgesucht: Nahezu unzerstörbarer Rahmen, pornosteife Anbauteile, das ganze kombiniert mit einer fantastischen Geometrie und einem grandiosen Flugverhalten, ordinär leicht, und das ganze zu nem Superpreis ! 

Columbus,die Marke der Vergangenheit,Gegenwart und Zukunft !


----------



## -Zoran- (20. Juli 2003)

mh ok ich weiß bescheid ... 
denkt ihr es ist das geld wert???


----------



## kater (20. Juli 2003)

Krasses Gefährt!


----------

